# March Key West Trip



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I also posted this in the General section, but I thought I might get different responses here. 

My parents have given my wife and I a great gift. They will pay for us to spend an entire week at their house in Key West. All expenses paid. And pay for a day on a boat fishing as well!!! <STRIKE>The catch is, it will be in March, possibly late February! It is the only time my wife and I can go. She has no vacation time until then, we have a trip in April/May for a wedding (not ours), and a baby due in July.So no traveling after the wedding trip.</STRIKE> Trip re-planned for June. PEAK Tarpon season!!!

If you were given a day's charter in Key West in March, what would you target? I flyfish a little, but an not good enough to even consider bones. They dont really interest mebecause I would prefer to CATCH fish than to SCARE fish. I catch croaker, trout,and reds regularly, so no interest in that... What are my options that time of year? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.americanriverfishing.com...ndex.php?sid=93aa75f2c5836f05090c72668f3778f2


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't sell yourself short on the bones cliff. All it takes is leading the fish. Your first time out just watch them for a bit first before you cast. Once you learn a bit about how they behave/move, you'll be able to plant a fly 5 or 6 yards in front of them, then it's just a short short strip when they get to it. Cudas are always fun, but you'll need wire leader and more than a 5wt.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey James, good to have you back on here. I have already booked the trip. It has been moved to June and I am going for a 8 hr backwater tarpon trip with adecent chance at a Tarpon/Permit/Bone/Cuda Slam. I boughta 9wt setup last week, but have been too sick to fish with it yet. I'll be out this weekend though. I'm also already tying up some flies for the trip too. I should be well stocked by June.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

If I could go down there, I'd love to take an inshore flyfishingcharter (permit, bones, tarpon). Practice up on your new fly rod and go down there and give it a try!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I bought a 9wt. I'll use the guides 10 or 12 for the tarpon and use my 9 for everthing else including the practice between now and then. Only 16 more weekends to practice!


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll have to get out on the river for some stripers sometime soon. I'll be tied up pretty solid the next 3 weekends, with my mom coming home from the hospital tomorrow, and my brother flying in from Afghanistan next Wed. After that...IT'S ON!!!!

Maybe in April we can find our way down to the coast. My dad is getting his 36ft Pearson back to Niceville in the next couple weeks, and he says I can use it as a floating condo while he's in B'ham:toast:letsdrink


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Woo hoooooo! :letsdrink

Last week of April/1st week of May I will be in Daytona... Fishing...

Second Week of June, the Keys... Fishing

I need to hook into something big before then to learn how to handle some weight on a flyrod. There's a pretty big difference between Skipjack Herring anda Tarpon! I'm thinking of going after some carp this weekend. I bought a bunch of carp flis at BPS the other day. hehe


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

let me know how you do. I've been trying to locate a good carp spot around, but the closest thing I've found is the Buffs in the flats of Corn Creek. I've heard good things about Martin near the dam.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished there a few times and never seen a living creature...:banghead


----------

